# My Algae Eater Isn't Eating!!!



## alhays31808 (Aug 27, 2011)

MY ALGAE EATER ISN'T EATING AND HE'S GETTING REALLY SKINNY AND THE ALGAE'S GETTING SO BAD!!!! PLEASE HELP ME!!!!! *c/p*


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

well for one thing they don't eat just algae. They only eat certain algae and needs to be fed other things like fresh veggies and algae tabs.


----------



## alhays31808 (Aug 27, 2011)

will carrots work?


----------



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

I agree try some algae tabs walmart has them.make sure your other fish don't eat them first mine fish eats some of it.you can try and put it in right before you cut your light off at night.i now and feeding a slice of cucumber to a clip neer the bottom of the glass a couple times a week and thay love it.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

I feed mine fresh zuchinni, fresh brocolli, unsalted canned green bean. sweet potato. I don't use cucumbers much as they are mostly water and very little nutrional value.


----------

